# Help With HO 4x8 Trackplan



## njo

Hi guys, getting back into the hobby. I'm sure this question has been asked dozens of times, but I'll do my best to change it up. 

I've been looking for the right track plan for days and I've found ones I like, but I need better schematics of them because i'm not too familiar with what track to use. I just want to use Atlas code 83 track.



















http://www.layoutvision.com/id48.html

I like these designs, I want the capability of continuous running of a train plus some switching opportunities, I also like the X crossing I plan on having 1 engine. Are there Any more trackplans similar to these? Do you guys have any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Davidfd85

This is the plan I started with and changed up. I have switches in front and back, I did away with the spur near the 19" mark and also just flopped the inner stuff end for end. I worked out very well for me. I like it because I can run two trains at the same time which you might want to do in the future.


----------



## njo

I do like that layout, I dont know what the 18 1/4" means though, does it denote radius of the track? I tried to recreate the layout in Anyrail but I couldn't match up the track


----------



## Davidfd85

Yes all the measurements are the curve radii not sure if they will work Anyrail or not unless it can use flex track and you can set your own radius. All the unmarked curves are 18" radius.


----------



## feldon30

My feedback is, unless you absolutely positively MUST have a 4x8 HO layout, don't do it!

You'll miss long straight stretches.
You'll miss yards and sidings.
You'll miss the sense of distance traveled.


Before you're even finished building it, you'll be dreaming of your next layout that doesn't have the constraints of a figure 8 or double loop layout which is about the only thing you can do on 4x8.


But YMMV and WTFDIK.


----------



## maddmax

feldon30 said:


> My feedback is, unless you absolutely positively MUST have a 4x8 HO layout, don't do it!
> 
> You'll miss long straight stretches.
> You'll miss yards and sidings.
> You'll miss the sense of distance traveled.
> 
> 
> Before you're even finished building it, you'll be dreaming of your next layout that doesn't have the constraints of a figure 8 or double loop layout which is about the only thing you can do on 4x8.
> 
> 
> But YMMV and WTFDIK.


what size would you recommend? sorry to hijack


----------



## feldon30

I'm relatively new to the hobby and don't want to give the impression of expertise, but if I could, I'd go for a layout that runs around the room instead of a table in the middle. A 6'x2' 'shelf' is a nice size for a trainyard. Join that up with a 5x4 corner table and you'd have turnaround capability. Generally, I'd go for the longest horizontal span you can get away with. Just short of having to sleep on the couch.


----------



## feldon30

Also long cars are going to be a problem on a 4x8 layout. Passenger cars are straight out. Longer engines (even diesel) will look very unrealistic on the tight turns necessitated by a smaller layout.


----------



## timlange3

I'm a very big fan of around the room (or area designated) shelf type railroad. Easy to build, you can use shelf brackets to support the system, no floor space used, can be above furniture, easy access to entire railroad (above and below), broad curves, and much longer runs (even twice around). Depending on height, use lift out or swing 'bridges' for doorways. As an example take a look at hogrr.blogspot.com


----------



## sstlaure

I'd build the one on the left in the top diagrams if you have the space. What those (2) pics clearly show is that both of those layouts take up the same amount of space (8'x10' room) once you account for the room needed for walkways. 

Instead of the layout in the middle with 2ft of space around it, you make the operation pit in the middle and wrap the layout around you.

Scenically and operationally the layout on the left will serve you for a much longer period of time than a 4x8. You'll be able to have 24" min radius as well which would allow you to run any equipment you want. On a 4x8 you won't be able to run some of the really long stuff (which I like)


----------



## DonR

Sure do throw in with the other guys...that top left
around the room layout has lots of fun built into it...running
and switching...there's a lot to like about a single
track main...and while the radius isn't marked it
looks to have 22" or better curves...

While you plan to start with one loco...more will come
later...and then you can have the excitement of running two
trains in opposite directions on that single track...
(DCC control for that)...for that reason I'd make one
change and that is to create another passing siding
somewhere along the lower section of the main.

Don


----------

